# My crazy flipping Flowerhorn



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here is my guy doing what he does best... Flipping.

Clicky click


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice well trained ZZ.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Hahaa, great vid of an amazing Flowerhorn









I have never seen a fish doing this, did you discover this by accident?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

jan said:


> Hahaa, great vid of an amazing Flowerhorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
I have seen a few Fh's do this... 
His tank is in the dining room, and we were eating one night and he started flipping.. He did like 6 in a row.. I think he was showing off to get fed








Then after that whenever anyone moves their fingers in a circle, he'll follow and do a flip.
He's an attention whore


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Hahaa, great vid of an amazing Flowerhorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, 
I have seen a few Fh's do this... 
His tank is in the dining room, and we were eating one night and he started flipping.. He did like 6 in a row.. I think he was showing off to get fed








Then after that whenever anyone moves their fingers in a circle, he'll follow and do a flip.
He's an attention whore :laugh:
[/quote]

damn thatz FH is the ball..wow...you should post this vid at flowerhornusa.com


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

that is ficken nutz


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

haha, nice video and cool fliping flower.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome, i wish my oscar would do something like that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thats f^cken sweet,thanks for sharing.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL thats crazy as hell


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He's precious.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

awesome...i too have seen some fhs do that...trying to teach my midas to do somethings like that...


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

cool how much u wanna sell him for? haha jk but seriously how much


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> cool how much u wanna sell him for? haha jk but seriously how much


Not selling him... I have been thru alot with this guy and it's a long story...

Short version: I "ordered" a FH, the wrong one was sent (I kept it anyway), he was emaciated, and super sick from Hexamita. I didn't think he was going to make it, but I make a pretty good fish nurse.







So, now he's healthy and flippin happy...
I would never sell him


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha!







that is sweet! Well done!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

NICE! If you put yuor finger in, will he bite you?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Scott C said:


> NICE! If you put yuor finger in, will he bite you?


Yes, he definately will... He's a mean little guy :nod:


----------



## SpeeDsTeR (Jul 1, 2005)

thats cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahhahah, thats the greatest thing EVER!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

hyphen said:


> ahhahah, thats the greatest thing EVER!


I need to get some video when he's doing 5 or 6 flips in a row on his own...
That is the greatest thing ever


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> ahhahah, thats the greatest thing EVER!


I need to get some video when he's doing 5 or 6 flips in a row on his own...
That is the greatest thing ever








[/quote]

let's see someone try to get their piranhas to do that.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

that thing is so cool!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> ahhahah, thats the greatest thing EVER!


I need to get some video when he's doing 5 or 6 flips in a row on his own...
That is the greatest thing ever








[/quote]

let's see someone try to get their piranhas to do that.
[/quote]
My Manny did - only diference was that he was dead two days later









That's a great video, Daisy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> ahhahah, thats the greatest thing EVER!


I need to get some video when he's doing 5 or 6 flips in a row on his own...
That is the greatest thing ever








[/quote]

let's see someone try to get their piranhas to do that.
[/quote]
My Manny did - only diference was that he was dead two days later









That's a great video, Daisy








[/quote]

hahah, your manny did the death tumble







i remember that manny too.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is great. That has to be one of the most owner responsive fish I have ever seen.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

this video is ssweeeeeet!!!!!!!


----------

